# In Car DVD Player/Screen Options?



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Ok, Im thinking of buying around a 6"-7" In Dash screen and a DVD/MP3/TV Tuner for the glove box for my car. Ebay has some pretty cheap stuff that all of that could go for around 300-400 for me. Now here is my question, other then the generic TV or DVD stuff I can watch what are my other options of output on the screen with a VERY VERY limited budget...haha.

Anyways, some ideas I had were:
- Is there a way to hook it up to my stereo so it can display something like the Windows Media Player visualizations corresponding to the music?

- Is there a way to hook it up to the HU to display info like station/time/date...stuff like that.

- Can I somehow hook it up to my system to display power output to the speakers and subs and possibly temperature so it doesnt overheat?

Im pretty much open to ideas but on a limited budget Im looking for cool things and informational I could hook up to the screen. Thanks guys.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

for the media player thing, it would just need a tv input

as for the temp n voltage/amp/wattage meter......thats an expensive thing to do lol


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i was thinking of this same thing russia. one of my the ideas that ran through my head was to use an original playstation. you know the one. press select and its got all the crazy colors and stuff that move with the eq. it would be kind of ghetto, and the rest of the stuff i don't know about.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Ive been wondering about this also. 

I think the TV tuner has to do with it a bit also.


----------

